# Accidentally dropped the light in to the tank



## Nont (3 May 2022)

Hi guys,
I accidentally dropped Chihiros light into the tank while doing the maintenance this morning. The water gets inside and I can’t find the smallest allen key to disassemble the light and let it dry.

Is there any other ways to get the water out?


----------



## MichaelJ (3 May 2022)

Happened to me as well... I would just go get the necessary tools at a hardware store ASAP and take it apart and dry as much as you can (make sure its unplugged  ) - if you have access to a blow dryer that would be ideal - keep it on "low heat"  you don't need much hot air and you want to avoid melting anything...

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## Sam66 (3 May 2022)

Put it in a big bag of rice for 24 hours (maybe longer).


----------



## Kerrycarp (3 May 2022)

Try putting it in an air tight container with some silica gel.


----------



## aquanoobie (4 May 2022)

Open and thoroughly spray and flush with denatured methyl alcohol to gets the water out.


----------



## Nont (4 May 2022)

Thanks for all the replies guy.
I bought the tool and dry the light with blow dryer, it is now working wonderfully.


----------

